# FaeryBee's Skippy -- 1st Photo Op!



## FaeryBee

*The first few pictures with the towel behind the cage were taken while I was stuck for an hour in construction traffic on my way back to Virginia from Ohio.  
The remainder were taken this afternoon.

Skippy's just so cute -- I love him to pieces! 

Hey, why are you taking my picture? I thought we were supposed to be driving?


But-- what IS highway construction and WHY haven't we moved for a whole hour?


You can stop with the pictures now. 


I like this song! Don't I sing pretty?


Naptime on my playgym


Am I dreaming or do I hear a camera clicking?


Hi, Momma! I'm ready for my lunch now.


Thanks for looking! :wave:​*


----------



## DeannaD

Eeep! Skippy is just the cutest little blue budgie. I love his little poofy face.


----------



## Cody

Skippy is so cute I love his cheeks, and he is so relaxed while traveling.


----------



## Jane6

So adorable! How long have you had him, now?


----------



## eduardo

*Oh, Deb, he is so adorable *


----------



## Budgiekeet

Skippy is stunning. Where did he come from?


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee's*

Hi Deb,
What a great excuse to go hang out at Lindsey's for a mini vacation and play with all of those cute little fuzzys. Well done to you both. Jo Ann:budgie:

Thanks for the sigi. Apollo says thank you to his special friend Indi and his Mom Lyn for The special mug shot just for him. He keeps fussing and asking to go get Indi so they can both go play with Yoda. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



Skippy is stunning. Where did he come from? 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rick --

Just like my little Sparky, sweet Baby Skippy came from CuteLittleBudgies Aviary.

:jumping: Yay Lindsey!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jane6 said:



So adorable! How long have you had him, now?

Click to expand...

I picked him up in Ohio yesterday and drove back to Virginia with him. I've had him for less than two days right now. ;p*


----------



## Budgiekeet

Maybe we are related now


----------



## Jonah

Oh my....what a handsome little dude....is that a violet factored sky blue spangle ? Hey....did you see any DF spangles while you were there.....

_*Congrats Deb*_


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



Maybe we are related now 

Click to expand...

Sparky's parents are: Nila and Taji

Skippy's parents are: Sapphire and Caelan

Are we related? 



jonah said:



Oh my....what a handsome little dude....is that a violet factored sky blue spangle ? Hey....did you see any DF spangles while you were there.....
Congrats Deb

Click to expand...

Thanks, Randy! No -- I only saw my own little fellow but I know you'll be getting yours before long! :hug:*


----------



## Cheeno

Gorgeous. I love spangles, and baby bars!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*I can't even take the amount of cuteness that is going on in this thread... He is stunning, seriously!! I miss that little purple cere *


----------



## kwatson

He is such a gorgeous budgie boy  and I love his name!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies

Muy muy hermoso!!! I am so happy for you and so jealous! I can't wait to see him amidst the golden duo!


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Oh Deb... Your New little Budgie is just Beautiful. I love the name you have chosen really suits him.. Skippy is just Adorable.. Look forward to seeing more photo's I hope Sunny will share the new toy that Indi bought him and let Skippy play with it to..*


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my,  I'm Yippie for Skippy!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

* Deb this is just such a wonderful surprise! He is a beautiful boy and I love his colors and little fluffy face.  Is he part English?*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



 Deb this is just such a wonderful surprise! He is a beautiful boy and I love his colors and little fluffy face.  Is he part English?

Click to expand...

Miranda,
Skippy is full English. He was 8 weeks old on February 20th and I picked him up on the 22nd. *


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Congrats on your new little fluff ball, Skippy. He is adorable. I had a Skippy when I was growing up and he was so tame. Can't wait to see him when he gets Ha BIG! Enjoy. *


----------



## DeannaD

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Miranda,
> Skippy is full English. He was 8 weeks old on February 20th and I picked him up on the 22nd. *


Oooo, he's an English...I knew there was an extra special reason why I like him so much


----------



## Bird01

Gosh that is one cute little budgie you have there...beautiful


----------



## aluz

Your little Skippy is absolutely adorable. I love his colours!


----------



## NumNum

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee he's SUCH a cutie patootie!!


----------



## x_zipped_x

he's adorable


----------



## AisysAviary

he is so cute, no lie :loveeyes:


----------



## Budget baby

How did you manage to come away with only one little sweetheart Deb You showed great restraint and got a beauty that's for sure he is certainly laid back and sure of himself. Can't wait for your new signature LOL


----------



## Aisliyna

Nawww.. English babies are so cute and Skippy is one of the cutest!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Aww! He is still as cute as I remember! *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you everybirdie for looking at my pictures!!

Skippy*


----------



## Nuts4Birdies

Oh my goodness those chops kill me every time! He is just sooooo adorable!


----------



## BudgieBudds

He is so absolutely adorable!!! He is so precious


----------

